# [Javascript] bytearray to file



## bytearrayToFile (2. Okt 2012)

Hi!
Wir haben hier ein Service, welches mittels Ajax aufgerufen wird und selbiges erstellt dann mittels POI einen Report welcher dann wiederum aly byte[] retouniert wird --> Leider wird dann im Anschluss der Report (ein .xls) nicht angezeigt sondern "Maschinensprache". Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass Js wieder ein File aus dem bytearray macht?

Wir schreiben das bytearray wie gewöhnlich in den Response sowie setzen halt Header Informationen etc.

```
response.setContentType("application/octet-stream;");
response.setContentLength(downloadObject.getContent().length);
response.setHeader("Content-Disposition", "attachment; filename=\"" +
				downloadObject.getFilename() + "\"" );
..
os = response.getOutputStream();
			os.write(downloadObject.getContent());
			os.flush();
os.close();
```

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Fant (10. Okt 2012)

Wieso plötzlich JavaScript?

Kannst du in deinem Service nicht wieder mit POI ein xls-File erstellen und da reinschreiben, und dann das fertige xls-File ausliefern?



```
(...)
ByteArrayInputStream in = new ByteArrayInputStream(byteArray);
FileOutputStream out = new FileOutputStream("report.xls");
(..)
Workbook wb = new HSSFWorkbook(in);
wb.write(out);
(...)
```


----------



## RawBit (6. Nov 2012)

JavaScript ist nicht in der Lage eine Datei zu erstellen


----------

